# Show us your dogs...



## Hunt Em Up

A few pics of my dogs.. I'll post more soon..


----------



## carabrook

Love the last two pics best, great shots


----------



## dale

*dogs*

Here are my boys


----------



## Dustin Pate

Here is a pic of mine and my girlfriends lab Daisy. She will be two this November. These pics are of her first retrieve last duck season (just over a year old at the time) with a duck my dad shot.


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Keep them coming.. Love seeing them..


----------



## 91xjgawes

6 months old


----------



## Jack Ryan




----------



## easbell

*My dogs*


----------



## tinytim




----------



## ABAC33

*My go getter...*

Here's my retrieve dog.  If I'll shoot, she'll go get it. Well most things anyway.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

here's a few of mine 5mo old chessie, her name is Daisy, she is doing very well on her training, hopefully i will get to try her out a little on Sep 6th!!!


----------



## redlevel

Here are a few dogs we threw on the ground in the last few years.


----------



## meandmydog

*here my dog buck on an arkasas duck hunt.cold day*

waiting for the next one to fall.


----------



## ducks4u

*Great morning in Georgia*

what a fun morning


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Awesome pics.. Wish I had room for 1000 dogs.. Why can't I get paid to do this.. lol


----------



## coveyrise90

5 wild quail and 1 woodcock with Rusty





Rusty retrieving a cock bird when he made another find.





POINT!









Hunting snipe









Covey find on the edge of a cotton field.






This was him when I first got him...
http://www.beeslife.com/adam/dog pics 010.jpg
http://www.beeslife.com/adam/dog pics 002.jpg
http://www.beeslife.com/adam/rusty points 005.jpg

Adam


----------



## head buster

Here's mine with some woodroes in the swamp


----------



## GSP man

Here is one of mine, Maggie on point


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Your Maggie and my Bella look the same.. Make sure we never hunt together cause I'd probably take the wrong dog home..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

My girls showing you how to enjoy a cold day goose hunting when they don't want to fly  Mom sure makes a nice pillow

Macey watchin the skys


----------



## chase870

MY fat girlfriend lays on my hunting coat. I guess she knows I have to have it to go hunting, and its her way of being sure she does'nt get left at home.


----------



## Brushcreek

newest addition


----------



## Branchminnow

sweat pea and no doe


----------



## Branchminnow

a few more, the last two are a retrieve where my boy dont want my feet to get wet.


----------



## JerkBait

looks good branch


----------



## GADAWGS

*Two of mine*

The white dog is 4yoa, the black is 10 months now


----------



## Limb Hanger

Mr. Bauer......almost 4 and spoiled slam rotten, BUT he knows when to flip the switch!


----------



## Branchminnow

JerkBait said:


> looks good branch



Thanks. Come out and watch em work some time....I ve got a new setter that is gonna be outta this world.


----------



## JerkBait

Branchminnow said:


> Thanks. Come out and watch em work some time....I ve got a new setter that is gonna be outta this world.



sounds good.


----------



## rts363

My setter Sue.


----------



## Hunt Em Up

*Couple of my pups*

Working with them a little bit today since it quit raining finally..


----------



## Woody17

This is my boy, Woody, backing a bird dog.  He picked it up from watching her.  He's 2.5 yrs old now & loves to hunt!


----------



## Woody17

Good looking retrieve Branchminnow!  I'm guessing he'll swim to, you gotta a good one if he will b/c it's rare!


----------



## hummdaddy

*my kids*

View attachment 179072


----------



## GSP man

Most all GSP will swim, my shorthair swims just as good as my lab and would be a great duck dog if I didn't have my lab.  Maggie has made a number of water retrieves on quail hunts.


----------



## Branchminnow

Woody17 said:


> Good looking retrieve Branchminnow!  I'm guessing he'll swim to, you gotta a good one if he will b/c it's rare!



that dog will dang near climb a tree to retrieve for me!


I would like to try him in a duck blind one day.

And yes he willl swim....I ve never asked anyone to believe this little story, but i gotta share it, one of my clients shoots a bird it goes down IN THE CREEK....I thought "well that ones gone but I ll give it a try" no doe jumps in the creek after the dead bird, sticking his nose under the water TRYING t o smell the dead bird, bcause I m telling him "dead bird! dead Bird! " well I tell him to come on and I turn and walk away back out to the feild, I have two other pointers in the feild that are not interested in getting wet because its 20 degrees, this ole boy stays in the creek and ten minutes later he comes scrambling up the bank and I m a hunnert yards across the field.....he brings me a SOAKED dead bird..............like I said I dont expect anyone to believe it but he went up and down that cold mountain creek searching for that bird after I had given up.........I got a good tip that day!


----------



## Lane Morrell

Here is a couple of pictures I posted awhile back.  The little white pointer is one of my friends dogs.  She is only 2, but she needs lots of work.


----------



## Branchminnow

here is the whole sequence of that retrieve.


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Greg I believe your No Doe and My Fisher would give that ole Micheal Phelps and run for his money. Fisher has did the same thing as No Doe.. I had tossed a quail in the South River once just too see if he could find it and low and behold the boy dives in and you'd think he had snorkel equipment on his self with the way he just stuck his whole body under the water and would pop up and then go back down and then he finally pops up with the quail.. I stopped in my tracks and couldn't stop laughing it tickled me and the kids so much.


----------



## DROPPINEM

SEE AVATAR....He don't hunt birds but he will chase them in the yard.


----------



## Hunt Em Up

WOW.. Thats a purdy lil thing.. Ohh the Dog sure is too..


----------



## Muygrande

Here's my boy Hershey in MT in 2004 with his first "Ditch Parrot!"






As a 2 year old dog on the Force Fetch table back home.




Playing with the kids in Bozeman MT


----------



## dale

*Me too*



Branchminnow said:


> Thanks. Come out and watch em work some time....I ve got a new setter that is gonna be outta this world.



Hey Branch I got one too, Might be the brother to yours


----------



## Branchminnow

dale that dog is looking good!

katie is not doing much of anything right now I have not had the time to spend with her, but she is promising!


----------



## Mark Brooks

Here is my boy Cash.  He is seven years old and one good retriever!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Mark Brooks said:


> Here is my boy Cash.  He is seven years old and one good retriever!!!


That is a dang good looking dawg!!!!!!  He looks like a beast.


----------



## Gapper-Slapper

Here's Doo Doo


----------



## DROPPINEM

Mark Brooks said:


> Here is my boy Cash.  He is seven years old and one good retriever!!!



It sure looks COLD that day!!


----------



## fi8shmasty

Spoiled rotton


----------



## rts363

A couple more of Sue and some happy hunters last year in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Birdawg

*dogs*

Here's mine. Three year old Beau.  Shorthair / Wirehair cross.  We callem Hot-Wired.


----------



## Boudreaux

Dewey is 1 year old.


----------



## Corey

Here is Remington, all around good hunting dog.


----------



## bossgobbler

*Cannon*

Cannon is four years old.  One picture is him with some woodies from Talbot Co. that we shot.  The other is a couple of geese from last Sept. in Talbot Co.


----------



## Skyjacker

Maddie:


----------



## Branchminnow

http://www.fliesandfletching.com/pages/galleries/Photos/Wingshooting2/wingshooting2.htm


let the video go all the way through my GSP liver ticked by itself is mine.


----------



## Hunt Em Up

She looks great Greg..


----------



## iowa-boy

me and sammy jai-3 1/2 year old.


----------



## Mark Brooks

It sure looks COLD that day!!


Drop, Yes it was cold that day.  Believe it our not that was January in Walton County two years ago!!!  

Must have been before all this global warming set in!!!

Cash sure likes it when the cold weather comes in!


----------



## maker4life

Lilly and Nash


----------



## Lane Morrell

That's what I'm talking about right there Joey!  Gonna make some fine puppies with them 2 someday.


----------



## maker4life

This is one of my favorites of Lilly and she's sure ready to go hunting again .


----------



## ecs

Beau and Bea. Now a year and a half.


























Cameras on the fritz now but hope to have some good dove pics up soon.


----------



## bow_hunter125

This is Scout.  He is the son of fellow member copperheads dog.  He is 10 months old.


----------



## Shine Runner

here's Triton, 10 wks old, 50/50 Choc Lab/English Setter,  1st dove shoot 9/20, picked up a lot of the birds with a little direction, 
Last bird of the day was a solo run!!!!
He locked down on the birds before would pick them up!  Gotta work on the part of letting go of the birds!  
But I'll take this anyday!!









[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Robk

Sweet Crew, all of em.

Thinking about getting a lab.  Nothing special.  Just one to have around and attempt to train em.

Rob


----------



## browning84

Shooter


----------



## maker4life

browning84 said:


> Shooter



He looks really happy .


----------



## browning84

maker4life said:


> He looks really happy .


----------



## quail12

Here's my new pup ACE






Here's Kate & Dixie in Okla.


----------



## sweet 16

Quail12 that is a fine looking pup. Is it registered? What line?


----------



## jdgator

Man - I want a GSP so bad it hurts.  All those dogs look great.


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Maker4life great looking GSP... Where are they from.. Pedigree I mean..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Wingmaster01 said:


> HRCH Northern Lights April Belle MH
> 04/04/94 to 02/06/02​Gone but never forgotten!




Wingmaster BEAUTIFUL shot and yes they are never forgotten 

Mr. Bill (I'm sure he's found an old duck hunter in heaven to watch after) Then a new shot of Macey in this years early goose no geese but she was ready and learned from Bill


----------



## maker4life

Hunt Em Up said:


> Maker4life great looking GSP... Where are they from.. Pedigree I mean..



Lilly is 3rd gen. from a Vom Hesser , Nash I got from  ALLBEEF and he is a 3rd gen from FC KYLE'S HIGHTAILING LUKE/FC AFC ABINGDONS ELENOR RIGBY .


----------



## Superposed

*Charlie*

Here's a 6 month old English Setter that lives at my house.  Stylin' on point at some "early release" quail.  High on both ends, well as much as a youngster can anyway.  Bird season is coming.


----------



## Lane Morrell

Superposed said:


> Here's a 6 month old English Setter that lives at my house.  Stylin' on point at some "early release" quail.  High on both ends, well as much as a youngster can anyway.  Bird season is coming.



That is a beautiful dog.


----------



## BirdNut

Woody17 - greatest quail action shot!  birds in the air, one folded, shell ejected, feathers floating down


----------



## BirdNut

*Jake*

I am not patient enough to get a sideways picture...if there's a point, I'm snapping a photo on the way in!

The Pointer is Jake, the Brittany is Maddie.  Look Close in the second picture, there is a quail rooster posted just above the grass in the plum tree.  There was a covey under the tree.


----------



## BirdNut

*Another one of my Pointers*

Molly, her first point


----------



## Esylivin

Chief


----------



## OkieHunter

"Three" @ 5 Month's


----------



## Luke0927

Here are 2 of my shorthairs....the liver pic is blurry

She's my pup....she will be full broke and i hope to put a MH on here maybe run a few walking field trials...the other dog came from a good kennel i just got him second hand because the people made him a house dog and had to move...He is just a great hunting dog just working on steadying him up.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak

"ACE"  My Boykin!
First Pic of him!




Now hes growing up and doing a lil work!




Loves the water!


----------



## Browning Fisher

This is my Lab/Golden Retriever mix "Ginger". She is 2.5 years old.










This is my Mom's Shih Tzu "Poopsie". She will be 4 in November.


----------



## dfhooked

*pics*

of my yella dog mason


----------



## WaterfowlFreak

Thats a beautiful duck hole yall got there!  You lucky djfs oigvdos ogov oasgfioaui salifga alsdifu aiusf sbfli asdfv !  Thats Kasakstainian language!


----------



## TurkeyH90

Looks like my dog. Those fox reds are great lookin dogs. Where is he from and what is his pedigree?


----------



## GSPoindexter

Here's my boy at 5 months and 10 months, he's now 1 year. I'm hoping to get a puppy from him next year if I find the right girl


----------



## Smithstill77

Mae-c  4 Year Old  In Timber


----------



## TaxPhd

Here are some of my Gordon Setter, "Max the Wonder Dog."

On point.











Bein' lazy with our mutt, Sparky.






Chuckar hunting in Nevada (Yes, there is a dog in those pix, but I mainly posted them to show the terrain.  If you go, make sure you and your dog are in shape!)














On point, once again.






Hunting Gambel's Quail in AZ.  The boots are an absolute necessity.  The lava rock will really tear up a dogs feet.  Even well conditioned feet will suffer.


----------



## Ol' 30-30

I have a Cocker and a Springer, both are flushing/retrieving dogs......and believe it or not the cocker is my best gun dog.


----------



## Jrocket

Here is my bud 2.5 year old Peacock's Captain Beaureguard Jackson (Beau) at his favorite place to hang out this past year THE VET! They promise he will be ready by the 22nd


----------



## clent586

Just saw this thread.....too much excitement on this tab!
Here is my Brit today down on the creek. There was a woodcock down there! I could not get a pic of the bird but I have never seen a woodcock on my property! 








He wanted it but he held nicely Clent


----------



## BookHound

She doesn't hunt, but she takes her guard duties VERY seriously.  






Mark


----------



## Luke0927




----------



## robbie the deer hunter

This is my child in my avatar. Its a pointing and retrieving great dane lol. She only points and fetches tbones.


----------



## duckman31822




----------



## DukTruk

Coach





Tuck





Ms Kitty





Hoss


----------



## Woody17

BirdNut said:


> Woody17 - greatest quail action shot!  birds in the air, one folded, shell ejected, feathers floating down



My girlfriend got that one + 355 more pics on one hunt, but that was my favorite.   She did great and got some sweet pics that day.  You got some good looking pointers too!


----------



## BigC11

*Just a question*

Just wondering are any of these pics of these upland hunts from Whispering Pines Plantation bc it sure does look like it in some of these pictures.


----------



## Lane Morrell

BigC11 said:


> Just wondering are any of these pics of these upland hunts from Whispering Pines Plantation bc it sure does look like it in some of these pictures.



My friend won a drawing for a half day hunt there sometime in Dec.  I am looking forward to seeing the place.  I hear it is beautiful.


----------



## Lane Morrell

Might I add to all.  There are some very nice looking dogs on this thread.  I am so glad it is still going.  I hope to have some new pictures either this weekend, or around Thanksgiving.  Again, great dogs and a great thread.


----------



## HD28

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RQw2sZrIa-0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RQw2sZrIa-0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FOWLER




----------



## lawdawg915

*My Buddy "CHIP"*

He was not too keen about standing still for the pic with the girls but they had a blast on their first trip to the field.


----------



## chrislvsjim77

heres my dog taking nap....... we had just got back from a goose hunt and he was tired


----------



## Timberdawg

Abby and her ducks.


----------



## pine nut

ttt so i can find it!  pretty dogs here too!


----------



## Jack Ryan

Jack Ryan said:


>



I miss that dog AND having all that color in my hair.


----------



## mlandrum

Drake's first year hunting Wood Cock


----------



## mizzippi jb

Not upland but we're proud


----------



## JonathanG2013

A boy and his dog. Bella our 7 year old red hunter golden.


----------



## tucker80

My 1 year old "Ace"


----------



## 28gage

This is Babe, 7 months old and fast becoming a fav.........




Frank is two and RU  at the Arkansas Derby Classic this spring...   




This is Buck, 9 months old and all bird dog, will be running as a derby this fall............


----------



## Coach K

Another thread is the same.  Bird Dog Photos started years ago by Nitro.  I try to add to that occasionally to bump it back to the 1st page.


----------



## B Man

Stride in the top and Bailee on the bottom picture sporting her bling from her 2016 National wins & showing a little versatility.


----------



## jbroadnax

*And more setters*

More setters...


----------



## jbroadnax

*Southern Setters*

Southernsetters


----------



## Melvin4730

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## king killer delete

Louis. He is a beagle that retreives.


----------



## LowCountryDuck

Salkehatchie Banks


----------



## Lane_H

Ember


----------



## Lbhugadawgs

1.5 year-old golden named Zoe


----------

